
Show HN: NBLAS, Node C++ bindings to CBLAS - megalodon
https://github.com/mateogianolio/nblas
======
im2w1l
Looks nice! I'd add sugar for the common incantations (inc = alpha = 1)

~~~
megalodon
Thanks! Will do.

